# my very small but loved mac stuff



## ishtarchick (Mar 19, 2006)

well, here's my mac stuff as for march 06, very small collection compared to what i've seen here, but still love it <3  

all stuff






 lipglasses





lipsticks





quads & shadows






mineralize skinfinishes






pigments, blushes, other stuff





top to bottom, left to right.
eye palettes from holiday 05: cool, warm, trend
pigments:
1st row: coco, provence, golden olive, tan
2nd row: vanilla, white gold, rebelrock blue, coco beach

skinfinish stereo rose
blush double in ring o roses/breat of plum

skinfinish in petticoat
blushcreme in summer lilly

select coverup NC30
electric eel in a semi-empty quad

and my partner in crime laying out my stash (lol, my lil' sis)


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 19, 2006)

wow i like ur mac stuff it's close to my choise too
it's not small at all.. mine is smaller :$


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

heyy that's such a pretty M.A.C. collection! you have more stuff than me! mine is small too but i love it a lot jus like u do! i love all of the colours u hav of everything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's not small, everyone has to start off somewhere


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 31, 2006)

a very respectable collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep us updated!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 3, 2006)

your collection is lovely! i wish i had gotten the warm and cool e/s from the 2005 holiday collection. keep us updated =)


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

not small at all! you've got a great variety of products too.


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 8, 2006)

Its not small at all, they look so beautiful.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree, a great selection of different stuff, lovely collection.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats a beautiful collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

STEREO ROSE...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_STEREO ROSE...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection_

 
dito^


----------



## 5_mac_love (Mar 30, 2007)

you have great stuff, not that small and what you have is beautiful, your lil sister is adorable!! and she looks like she had a ball laying all your mac out for you!!!!


----------

